# idiot tenants



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ugh just left an emergency call for one of our good clients, multiple family building and one apt had a running flushometer so the super comes in doesn't know how to isolate flushometer at stop valve LOL tells tenant ill brb goes to shut the water off and tenant kicked flushometer knocking 1 1/4 c.p. 90 out of spud, flooding the basement below....ahhh love the idiots..so I come along and replace entire flushometer....you guys have any similar stories?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

No, and I'm glad


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Look at the bright side, no idiot tenant, no service call, no job.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Georgetown Crazy Horse. Closed now. I used to save used toilets for this bar. Every Tuesday I would have to replace one or two from drunk kids busting them up with beer bottles. Woman would flush anything. I gave up retrieving hoop earrings and perfume bottles. Owner paid cash all 5's and a case of bud. Was a good gig till they closed In the mid 90's


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Georgetown Crazy Horse. Closed now. I used to save used toilets for this bar. Every Tuesday I would have to replace one or two from drunk kids busting them up with beer bottles. Woman would flush anything. I gave up retrieving hoop earrings and perfume bottles. Owner paid cash all 5's and a case of bud. Was a good gig till they closed In the mid 90's


No chance that you'll re-open it??


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Water dept. shuts off city main to repair fire hydrant. Lady wonders why she doesn't have any water so she goes into a vacant second floor apt. and turns on kitchen faucet , no water there of course - leaves faucet open - water dept. turns water back on - water runs all night, floods 3 other units, kitchen sink tailpiece was disconnected. Owner calls me in the morning to find leak. Moron tenants, Gotta love em!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Two years ago a priest called my boss and asked him to look at this house for him that belonged to the pastor who passed away...a neighbor called him and said there's a flood in basement. I get there and there's no water but what happened was shut off valve didn't hold and thieves broke in and robbed all water lines and left water running. Water department shut off remotely.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

My bread and butter.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Multi story apt complex, vacant 1st floor unit. stoppage in the 2" horizontal ks waste...........they didnt know there was a problem until the stench from that apt was unbearable in the 1st floor hallway.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Two years ago a priest called my boss and asked him to look at this house for him that belonged to the pastor who passed away...a neighbor called him and said there's a flood in basement. I get there and there's no water but what happened was shut off valve didn't hold and thieves broke in and robbed all water lines and left water running. Water department shut off remotely.



Tons of copper thieves here too....and A/C condenser units.....always.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

on an apartment complex the maintenance engineer <-----LOL wanted me to replace the main shutoff it was only a 2" valve that sqaurled off to 10 different buildings 0.o on a hill i had to drain every one in order to replace this item. well he didnt want me to shut off the meter he wanted to do it himself, i walked out there with him to make sure he had it shut completely then proceeded to drain the water which took 2 hrs i then cut out the existing broken valve after water completely stopped and gritted, fluxed, and assembled new materials. then i started my b-tank and headed in to solder, as soon as i started all the sudden the water comes back on and it blows in my face i was freakin pissed called the guy as i was holding the line shut with a rag and my hands, he shut it off and came over to me, told me he had to replace an angle stop in an apartment while the water was off then he wanted to check it to make sure there was no leaks. i mean wtf really 2+2=.....ummmmmhmmm


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> on an apartment complex the maintenance engineer <-----LOL wanted me to replace the main shutoff it was only a 2" valve that sqaurled off to 10 different buildings 0.o on a hill i had to drain every one in order to replace this item. well he didnt want me to shut off the meter he wanted to do it himself, i walked out there with him to make sure he had it shut completely then proceeded to drain the water which took 2 hrs i then cut out the existing broken valve after water completely stopped and gritted, fluxed, and assembled new materials. then i started my b-tank and headed in to solder, as soon as i started all the sudden the water comes back on and it blows in my face i was freakin pissed called the guy as i was holding the line shut with a rag and my hands, he shut it off and came over to me, told me he had to replace an angle stop in an apartment while the water was off then he wanted to check it to make sure there was no leaks. i mean wtf really 2+2=.....ummmmmhmmm


Frigging idiot


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I got a call a few weeks ago for a pipe leaking in the ceiling at a condo. Turns out the unit up stairs had been gutted for chinese drywall remediation. The GC turned the water off at the backflow and left all the lines open in the unit. Someone turned the backflow back on. What a friggin mess! To top it off there was no permit pulled for the demo. I smell a big fine and a law suit. Good luck getting insurance next year Mr. GC.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

25 story condo tower, some one on the 18th ish floor flushes cat litter down the toilet, pipes clog on the 3rd floor on a horizontal length of 4". Water then backs up into a 5th floor unit, have ****e pouring out the toilet, the sink and the tub, myself another guy and 2 restoration guys work until the early morning to stop the water. We are unable to turn off the 6" water feed in the tower The building Super is out of town and the guy with the keys doesn't know the building. Next day 5 of us and 3 restoration guys open up the pipe on the 3rd floor fugly mess even with the suite wrapped in poly. As a per caution we install a clean out on the 5th floor unit on the 4" pipe. 

3 weeks later same shïts in the pipes at night, we 
Shut the building down 2 strata members are there and understand the water is being turned off while we Auger the line, clear it with the K7500. Notify manager and strata members the of the water, spend two hours slowly filling the building. Next day were back there is more restoration crews on site one of the two strata members left the water running in her kitchen and flooded her place. 

2 weeks later same thing happened a third time, they caught the person this time, also installed back water valves on the 5th floor suite.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Ugh just left an emergency call for one of our good clients, multiple family building and one apt had a running flushometer so the super comes in doesn't know how to isolate flushometer at stop valve LOL tells tenant ill brb goes to shut the water off and tenant kicked flushometer knocking 1 1/4 c.p. 90 out of spud, flooding the basement below....ahhh love the idiots..so I come along and replace entire flushometer....you guys have any similar stories?


I had one call where the tenant wanted me theoretically and logically to troubleshoot a heating issue and explain. I did and found a valve closed. He was so confused by my logic he asked what I had theorectically accomplished. I said I actually fixed it so its not theory anymore its fact!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> I had one call where the tenant wanted me theoretically and logically to troubleshoot a heating issue and explain. I did and found a valve closed. He was so confused by my logic he asked what I had theorectically accomplished. I said I actually fixed it so its not theory anymore its fact!


Was that a rhetorical answer.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Was that a rhetorical answer.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


 No it saved the landlord from being greased! :thumbsup:


----------

